
Lisp Based Web Browser - darkhorn
https://github.com/atlas-engineer/next
======
detaro
Show HN on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18608454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18608454)

------
glhaynes
Looks cool, it's nice to see somebody trying to do something new with browser
basics.

Just to answer what will probably be many people's first question: no, the
rendering engine isn't Lisp (it's WebKitGTK).

------
Mononokay
Duplicate submission.

